# suche Webbased PHP IRC-Client



## stev.glasow (25. Apr 2005)

Hi, ich suche einen PHP IRC-Client, gesehen hab ich das glaube ich schon mal, dort wurde die Seite dann alle paar Sekunden aktuallisiert.


----------



## SebiB90 (25. Apr 2005)

wir sind hier im java forum also nimm ein java client.
diese refresh sind sind server lastig und flackern
ich find die zum kotzen. nimm einen mit java geschriebenen client, ist mein rat.


----------



## stev.glasow (26. Apr 2005)

SebiB90 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wir sind hier im java forum also nimm ein java client.


 Das ist kein Argument.  Dass wir hier eine Plattform für Java bieten heißt doch nicht gleich das wir hier nur Java verwenden, das Forum ist ja auch nicht in JSP geschrieben -- obwohl einige das nicht verstehen können.  Am besten ihr kommt noch auf die Idee das ich alles nur auf nem Sun Server lassen laufen sollte :wink: 



			
				SebiB90 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> diese refresh sind sind server lastig und flackern
> ich find die zum kotzen.


 Stimmt. Obwohl man das auch ohne Flackern hinbekommen müsste.



			
				SebiB90 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nimm einen mit java geschriebenen client, ist mein rat.


 Jor, danke. Suche aber trotzdem sowas, da einige User die Proxyserver verwenden Probleme haben sich mit 'unserem' IRC Server zu verbinden. Was bei einer PHP Variante nicht der Fall wäre, da sich der Webserver (und nicht der PC des Users) mit dem IRC Server verbindet.
Ich suche halt eine Alternative, die ich anbieten möchte, und wollte mir solch ein PHP Dingens erstmal nur anschauen.
Nur konnte ich bei google nichts vernüftiges finden.


----------



## Guest (6. Mai 2005)

ich gehe mal davon aus - auch wenn das vermutlich nicht wirklich hilft - dass es nicht flackert, wenn man einen inner-frame nutzt, um den chat zu aktualisieren und nur diesen dann aktualisiert.

aber son teil anbieten kann ich dir auch nicht ^^


----------

